# How to catch cheating spouse



## Dan578

Hi everyone , my wife of 3 years is beggining to act really strange, and I am now so doubtful of our relationship because everything keeps pointing to the fact that she’s cheating with someone I possibly know, I don’t know what else to do. This feeling is killing me. Don’t know what to do . Please help


----------



## Diana7

What have you noticed?


----------



## 346745

Dan578 said:


> Hi everyone , my wife of 3 years is beggining to act really strange, and I am now so doubtful of our relationship because everything keeps pointing to the fact that she’s cheating with someone I possibly know, I don’t know what else to do. This feeling is killing me. Don’t know what to do . Please help


1. Do not confront her with what you may suspect. She could be not having an affair. 2. You need solid proof. 3. With that in mind, hire a detective. This is what they do for a living. You don't want to be caught snooping by her, etc. Pay a detective to do the dirty work, so to speak. 4. Once you gather the info, if there is any to be had, then you need to sit down and talk with her. A detective may have photographic proof like her meeting a man at a hotel, or going to his house middle of the day. Until you have solid proof, I'd highly suggest not approaching her with this topic. Again, her "act really strange" could mean something entirely different than having an affair. Godspeed.


----------



## Tested_by_stress

Do you share a cell phone plan? If so, check the monthly statements.


----------



## blackclover3

do you have access to her phone? 
check phone bill logs
leave a tracker and voice recorder in her car - leave voice recorder in your house when you are not there. 
get access to her email and facebook 

there is a post somewhere here that goes over how to catch a cheater. 

Honestly here is my humble opinion - if you feel that she cheating then 100% she is and it is most likely physical - I would first start moving money and have separate bank account. get with an attorney to get his advice and start divorce process without telling her. 

we have great people in this forum will provide a better advice


----------



## 346745

Diana7 said:


> What have you noticed?


Yes, we need what red flags he has seen.


----------



## Dan578

Diana7 said:


> What have you noticed?


She started spending more time on her looks, at the same time coming home tired during days I notice she spent extra time douching herself, I get the feeling that she doesn’t care whether I find out , and this is unusual of her


----------



## She'sStillGotIt

Dan578 said:


> _*She started spending more time on her looks, at the same time coming home tired during days I notice she spent extra time douching herself, I get the feeling that she doesn’t care whether I find out , and this is unusual of her*_



I'm just going to sit back and eat my popcorn on this one.


----------



## SunCMars

Were most betrayed spouses go wrong is when they confront with little proof.

*They confront too soon!*

Then, it is never really proved, and that niggling/nagging doubt weighs heavily on the BS for a lifetime.

Cheaters rarely confess unless the proof is iron clad, that sad irony, fully splayed out, with no blurry edges denoted.

Be patient, be the detective, take as much time as is necessary to prove she is cheating, _or not._

Place a voice activated recorder, VAR, wherever she might sit and secretly talk.

In the bathroom, in her car, wherever she might do so.

_Best Buy_ sells the little Sony brands for ~$65 plus tax.

Activate the location application on her phone and track her location.

Activate _Google location services _on her phone, it will note where she is and you can see where she went with her phone.

It will go back days and weeks, once set up correctly.






_Lilith-_


----------



## SunCMars

Keep us appraised.

Thanks..


----------



## Dan578

.


----------



## Mr.Married

Dan578 said:


> I think I’ll be going with your recommendation. Thanks Sam.


Do not do this !!!! He is the hacker and you are about to hand him your info. Don’t even think about it !!!!


----------



## pastasauce79

Sam747 said:


> I remember when I started having some strange feelings about my marriage, my wife became insecured cos she can’t even leave her phone or computer with me anymore. I’m the man of the family, I took a great step to ask for advices and make enquiries on what I could to. Then I met this hacker online.(globalhacker92 @ gma!l dot com ) The hacker helped me tapped into her device and I got to find out she has been cheating on me.


🚩🚩


----------



## Benbutton

This thread feels like a scam being played out.


----------



## MattMatt

Tag Team spammer Dan and his colleagues have left the building. Well, they were escorted from the premises by the bouncers.


----------

